# Can anyone ID this bombardier Snowcat?



## d0n

I have a chance to buy this but being a snowcat newbie, I have no idea what it is exactly or what I should offer for it. 

It is a 1972. That much I know. 

Any advice and insight would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

That should be a Bombardier SW48 or 54 depends on width SW stands for sidewalk and that's where they do best on level sidewalks they will do OK up to about 18" of snow then they loose there ability to turn well they do not stay on top of powder snow about 5000 pounds with 14.5" wide tracks 
should have 251 Chrysler Industrial engine and a 3 speed manual tranny part s are still available @ mn-outdoors.com

price 2500-3750 unless cherry then more maybe



d0n said:


> I have a chance to buy this but being a snowcat newbie, I have no idea what it is exactly or what I should offer for it.
> 
> It is a 1972. That much I know.
> 
> Any advice and insight would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks


----------



## d0n

thanks. Would that price range include attachments suck as a plow?

would this be a better alternative to plowing a driveway than say, a jeep or a 4wd quad?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Yes, that would include it. they will do way better than a quad, and also better than a pickup. we have seen them on E-bay go for a little as 1000.00
but will need some work.   they are tippy stay on the flat. 



d0n said:


> thanks. Would that price range include attachments suck as a plow?
> 
> would this be a better alternative to plowing a driveway than say, a jeep or a 4wd quad?


----------



## d0n

the guy says it's been all redone and is asking $2300 or bo

what do you think?


----------



## Melensdad

$2300 for a redone unit seems to be a pretty good price.  Like boggie, I've also seen them as low as $1000 on Ebay, but those are usually pretty rough.  $2000 to $3500 is more likely for a decent to good used unit.

Do not confuse these with snowcats.  These are designed for use on flat, smooth asphalt or concrete and are used to clean off sidewalks.  Taking them out in the woods or the snow is possible but they are typically very narrow and can fall over onto their sides very easily.  A snowcat is designed for off road travel in steep or uneven conditions and tipping them is actually a challenge.

If your goal is to clear a driveway then this might be a really good choice for quick work as long as it does not have the "V" shaped plow that many of them are equipped with.


----------



## d0n

the sw48 weighs 5000lbs without any attachments? I ask becaise my trailer is somewhat light duty and only 4x7 feet with 14" wheels and a single axle. 

Too light wieght for this sw48?


----------



## Melensdad

A typical single axle trailer has a 3500# capacity.  That 3500# INCLUDES the weight of the trailer!!!  So deduct 750-to-1000 pounds and you have a trailer that will carry about 2500 to 2750 pounds.  If you look up trailer specs and trailer construction, they are rated on the axel strength.  A normal trailer will have a 3500# axle.  A normal Dual Axle trailer will have 2 of those axles.  I know of no heavy duty single axle trailers.  A heavy duty dual axle trailer will have 2 axles rated at 5000# each or go up to 3 axles.

_FOR EXAMPLE:  My trailer is a 7000# dual axel trailer, weighs about 1500# so it has a capacity of roughly 6000#.  _​
You will need a Dual Axle 7000# trailer, at a MINIMUM to carry the SW48.


----------



## d0n

thanks


----------



## Melensdad

Not a problem.  Happy to help.  If you have other questions we have a lot of folks here who know a heck of a lot more than me.  

I have a bit of experience trailering my snowcat, cars and tractors.  I've done a lot of digging into trailering issues and requirements, there is a whole lot of confusion over trailer capacity and even towing capacity of vehicles _(which typically don't tell you that you have to subtract the weight of your occupants and cargo from the rated capacity)._


----------



## aulen2002

Looking at the space between the seat and the outside of the cab I'd agree it's a SW model.  I think the J5s are around 4k lbs so I suspect the SW models (being smaller) would be lighter, around 3500 lbs. (?) without plow.

Definitely need a dual axle.


----------



## Melensdad

I don't have the spec's on the SW series, but they were made heavy so they would have plenty of traction on the sidewalks and streets.  The J5 units are much wider and designed for off road use like pulling logs so they also need some weight to them for traction in all sorts of conditions but the little SW 45/54 units were small, tall, narrow and heavy and purpose built.  It would not surprise me if they weighed more than a J5.  Boggie would probably have complete specs on both the J and the SW units, if he is on line he might be able to give us weights on each unit.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

B_Skurka said:


> I don't have the spec's on the SW series, but they were made heavy so they would have plenty of traction on the sidewalks and streets.  The J5 units are much wider and designed for off road use like pulling logs so they also need some weight to them for traction in all sorts of conditions but the little SW 45/54 units were small, tall, narrow and heavy and purpose built.  It would not surprise me if they weighed more than a J5.  Boggie would probably have complete specs on both the J and the SW units, if he is on line he might be able to give us weights on each unit.




Bob, you are correct the SW48/54 Do weigh  more than the open cab J-5 
The open cab J5 with the head protector 4,126 pounds  This is a older J-5 
but with the heavier tub 3/16" there is also a older version with 10 gage tub that was lighter3750# then there is also a newer with the Ford 250 in line that is heavier. 5200# and finally the Brand new hydrostatic J-5 is 6800#
as with most Bombardiers they most of the time list them as dry weight and without and accessories.

Now the SW64 or J-5 with three Man cover cab weighs in at 5815#without blade 6430#with the blade both dry weighs. and we have a SW64 with the ford 250  also from the factory it has 2"solid plate under the machine
up to where the plow mounts and it weighs in at 7200# but it can push snow!

The SW 48 come in at right at 5000 pounds without the blade and you  can add 500 for the blade and frame


----------



## d0n

thanks for the info guys!


----------



## aulen2002

d0n said:


> thanks for the info guys!


+1


----------



## d0n

I know you guys like pics so here she is...


----------



## pixie

Congrats !! That's a sharp looking older machine 

Where do you live that you have snow already ?
We are still worrying about hurricanes, here !


----------



## Crash

*Bombardier SW48 or SW54*

A beauty that one is.  

Photo gallery (148 photos & growing) of Bombardier sidewalk plows & other tracked vehicles showing the year and asking prices (some are ridiculous) follows - it will give you an idea of the history of these unique machines and the changes in their design:

http://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i250/PEGAZUS44/Sidewalk plows/

The replies above this one have provided EXCELLENT information.

Replacement tracks can cost four grand a set.

CAMOPLAST bought out the Bombardier creatures.

I have the specifications regarding the 1967 SW48 & SW54 variations in a PDF file if you want.  PM me if you want a copy.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

nice collection of photos, I recognize about 25% of those machines as being here before even saw Lnydon's old  J5


----------



## pixie

That's an interesting collection of other peoples photos. Many are labeled incorrectly such as Boggie's Muskeg firefighter being called a J5 and most of the SW 48s ( including one belonging to a close friend) being labeled as SW54.

The majority of SWs are 48s.


----------



## Crash

*Re: Bombardier SW48 etc gallery*

The photo gallery needs work, I agree.  Thanks to the feedback, this thread and others, I can correct it.  The photos helped me to look for a deal.  Came close to buying the green windowless 1984 two years ago.  
As my 660 Yamaha ATV with rear chains (& teeth) does what I need for plowing and logging for 90% of the winter, a SW48 is hard to justify.  I'm on 8 acres and harvest wood only for my own needs.  The laneway is only 300 feet long.  Trails I make in the woods for logging are made with a 60 inch blade (same width as a straight SW48 blade).  The SW48 straight blade height is 26 inches though.  If the deep woods snow exceeds the ATV's capability, the felled trees disappear when they land anyway, LOL.
I do expect to buy a pre-1975 SW48 someday, and have located parts suppliers and repair facilities in Eastern Canada.


----------



## Melensdad

Nice to have you as a new member here.


----------



## le loup

Six of the pics in your bucket are of my Sw, would you be kind enough to take them out of there, I would not mind so much if you had taken time to ask permission to use them , you did not. You also did not label them correctly , you have named my SW48 as an SW54.


----------



## J5 Bombardier

Nice bunch of pics ! Welcome aboard !
                                     J5 Bombardier


----------



## knees

sorry to dig up an old thread but i used one of these pictures for one of my recent artworks and thought you all might be interested 






https://www.facebook.com/kneesprints?ref=hl


----------

